# Aria lyrics database with translation?



## Darkhawk (Jun 7, 2011)

Seems to me there's a big internet-sized gap in the availability of opera lyrics online. I'd love to be able to look up lyrics to arias, famous and not so, in both the original language and translation. Owning/looking up a score is not even close to the same thing. I'd like to be able, for example (and the reason I came here today), listen to a recording of the Act 3 duet in _Die Frau Ohne Schatten_ while reading what they're saying. If there were good online aria databases, it might also mean those uploading these performances could include subtitles right on the video!

Any thoughts? IMSLP only has scores, and only in the original language.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

There is this site http://www.aria-database.com/

But _Die Frau Ohne Schatten_ is a 20th century opera and any database would have copyright issues with the inclusion of modern repertoire.


----------

